

Indian students will get cheapest Android Tablet in 23$ - catchnames
http://www.aakashtablet.in/2011/12/college-students-will-get-aakash-tablet.html

======
catchnames
It may be a paper weight for Developed country but for a country like India,
its boon. Students can get e-education and use of paper books will decrease.

~~~
teyc
As far as I'm aware, books are cheap in India.

I wonder what usecase would justify an underpowered tablet.

~~~
catchnames
You think 20 books for whole academic year are enough? With government
incentive study material would be in thousands, students will be encourage to
do more research on topic from different sources. Even cost of 20 engineering
book would be at least 10000 Indian rupee. While Aakash Tablet cost them less
than 1200 INR (23$)

~~~
teyc
Well that's true, assuming that digital distribution is less expensive
(likely) and the copyright holders are not charging anything (less likely).

~~~
catchnames
You didn't get the point. Government is also working with leading institutions
in country, they will provide the material mostly in PDF format free to
download. Other than that, internet itself is full of education material like
youtube, khanacadmy.org etc.

